# Question on Stihl Kombi



## podoco (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm in Australia and I've noticed the Kombis are going back to 2mix. The km56 and km94 are both 2mix. We can't get the 110 here but can get the 130, which is still on the 4mix engine. Any Stihl dealers or enthusiasts able to shed light on whether the 130 will be updated soon to a 2mix model? The 56 and 94 appear to be more recent models.

Thx


----------



## catbuster (May 3, 2015)

The 130 motor won't be going anywhere anytime soon. Stihl has way too many models that use that engine that has a very long and successful service record.


----------



## sawfun (May 4, 2015)

Plus it is a low emission engine.


----------



## podoco (May 4, 2015)

I just thought it was strange that, in Australia at least, we're seeing the newer models coming out with 2 stroke engines.

Since my post I've ordered the 130.


----------

